# Picking my next foster up tonight.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Andy Farmer and I are going to get my next foster... he is a 8 week old golden.*.. Need help with some names*.......It is an 2 hours drive up and 2 hours back so will be back around 8- 9.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You two slap each other for me!!!! :FIREdevil:FIREdevil:FIREdevil:FIREdevil


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> You two slap each other for me!!!! :FIREdevil:FIREdevil:FIREdevil:FIREdevil


Dont you want to go with us Hooch..........


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oh, good, more puppy pictures!!! Can't think of any names off hand but someone will come up with some good ones.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaawww...any other info on him so we can start thinking of names that might fit?

Sounds like you are going on a road trip to get him but he's a boy so I guess Thelma or Louise are out for names huh? :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hes blonde and a fat butter ball.....lol......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Dont you want to go with us Hooch..........


Ohhhh I would love a road trip with you two!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Ohhhh I would love a road trip with you two!!!


Hooch if you were going with us I would bring you buddy Cruiser with us.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Have safe trip back and forth!.
Don't forget to take some pictures and what is his story?.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aawww how about the name

Raven 
Dillion
Damone
Cole

gotta post some photos when you get the butter ball too..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tom? 

Since he is a butterball and all.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hooch if you were going with us I would bring you buddy Cruiser with us.....


That would be worth coming to Mizzo again.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I forgot to mention... we cant go with a common name since we have a lot of them. But nothing way out there either....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... how is it that an 8 week old puppy finds itself homeless????? I'm sure your crew will make him feel right at home!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Ohhhh I would love a road trip with you two!!!


It's always a good time...especially when I slap her!!! hahahahha
Clique of one!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!! Love how subtle you are hooch.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I try to be friends with everyone and it is shorter than writing I am in every clique there is. ROFL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Guiness,Whiskey,Bailey,Cesear,Salomon,Simba,Teddy


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good suggestions on names guys!! Thanks


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Tom?
> 
> Since he is a butterball and all.


Hee-hee...you read my mind! It's so clost to Turkey Day too!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

how about the name 
boomer


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay! Hope we get to see some fresh golden pics -- can't wait! Bless you for rescuing and fostering! Love those little babies. Here are some name ideas for ya: 

Windsor
Telly
Drake
Ranger
Guiness
Hamilton
Harley
Tucker

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boy....can you tell I want another pup???


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

With a name like Boomer, I hope he doesn't end up in Texas! lol Unless, of course, it's at my house and I'm sure it would be quickly changed. I promise it won't be Bevo no matter what the sons say.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am not very original with names but you could use

Hooch
Hoocher
Hooch Dog
Da Hooch
Hooch poocher

Whew that was hard!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So exciting.*

Thank you for saving this puppy!!

Boomer, Cody, Gizmo, Skyler.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant imagine a 8 wk old puppy already being in rescue, but I remember Cruiser and Dunkin and his sisters and the one puppy that the breeder didnt want because it wasnt a show coat.  
Names:
Rory-Irish means the red King
Cody
Jamie
Flynn Irish for the red one
Jaime French for I love you
Morgan
Chase
Logan
Those were all the names we picked for our pup, but went with Forrest Bamabear


----------

